# Ong Bak



## Munkeygames (Jul 18, 2005)

Anyone seen this yet - I hear very good things touting its star as the new bruce lee/jackie chan etc

http://www.ongbak.com.au/


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jul 21, 2005)

I haven't seen it yet, but plan on picking it up soon.


----------



## fungi from Yuggoth (Jul 21, 2005)

I saw this several years ago in Bangkok when it first came out. It completely blew me away. I've never seen a martial arts movie so intense and full of energy as this one, save for maybe Enter the Dragon or Police Story. It's raw martial arts cinema reduced to the purest form. Low on plot, high on absolutely spectacular fights and stunts.

Do I think Tony Jaa is the next Bruce Lee? Possibly. He certainly has the 'presence', but, as one reviewer mentioned, his voice is a bit high pitched and feminine. I don't really think that's a problem really, if he continues to appear in awesome movies like this one.

Go see.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 21, 2006)

I really should buy this film I keep renting it when I bored its costing me a fortune if you like martial arts this is the best film since enter the dragon


----------



## genisis2 (Feb 26, 2006)

This should be a classic in the realm of martial arts movies, this is a must see film for those whole like these type of films. Ok  classic might be too much umm but a damn good movie all the same.


----------



## ravenus (Feb 27, 2006)

I think this is a classic martial arts film. It's definitely very enjoyable. The plot and acting are no great shakes, but it moves briskly enough and the action is absolutely fresh, inventive and full of verve. Panom Yeerum aka Tony Jaa's prowress is spell-binding, very reminiscent of old-skool Jackie Chan. He's definitely one of the stalwarts of the genre.

I have a 2-disc edition of the film where they have a huge making-of featurette for all the action scenes in the film and it's incredible the kind of stuff the guy does without the help of any props, stand-ins and effects. Kudos to him and the entire stunt team on this movie.


----------



## genisis2 (Feb 28, 2006)

ravenus said:
			
		

> I think this is a classic martial arts film. It's definitely very enjoyable. The plot and acting are no great shakes, but it moves briskly enough and the action is absolutely fresh, inventive and full of verve. Panom Yeerum aka Tony Jaa's prowress is spell-binding, very reminiscent of old-skool Jackie Chan. He's definitely one of the stalwarts of the genre.
> 
> I have a 2-disc edition of the film where they have a huge making-of featurette for all the action scenes in the film and it's incredible the kind of stuff the guy does without the help of any props, stand-ins and effects. Kudos to him and the entire stunt team on this movie.


 
 I didnt know he did his own stunts ! That featurette definately would be cool to see. Amazing action.


----------



## Spiritdragon (Jun 26, 2006)

superb movie!!

The action is all wire free!!!!


----------



## Crymic (Aug 12, 2006)

The movie itself was good though it could have used some more editing during the taxi chase scenes. I think if they had a larger budge it could have been alot better. Through out the whole movie it felt like something was missing.


----------



## BookStop (Aug 12, 2006)

The preview was certainly  good - I see the movie is coming to dvd soon, I'll have to rent it. It's a girly hting to say, but he's not bad to look at either


----------



## speedingslug (Dec 19, 2006)

Not half bad, worth a watch indeed.


----------



## Crymic (Jan 19, 2007)

Tony Jaa's The Protector came out recently state side on DVD. It was an ok movie dealing with his family being protectors of Elephants. Some of the scenes cutting to the next seem really odd. There's this temple fight scene where he fights 3 guys one after the other.. When he beats one of them they suddenly vanish and the next guy shows up. o_o;


----------

